# 55 gallon water change



## fishguy2011 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is 5 gallons a week good for a 55 gallon tank for a water change? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

you need to do 25% IF POSSIBLE so do at least 10 g


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i always like to go 30-35% if you acclimate your fish to being used to that large of water changes it wont be hard on them say every week do 5 more gallons until you are taking out about 20 gallons per change. and it keeps your tank looking sparkling clear.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

5 gallons would be fine for a lightly stocked planted tank. But you've got oscars and plecos. Change enough to keep nitrates in check, or go for 30%


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon bucket I siphon water into when I do changes. I do water changes on the 55 about twice a month. I usually do 4 buckets so that's about 20 gallons. If you are doing it every week I'd agree that at least 10 gallons would probably be better. 5 gallons in a 55 gallon tank is almost nothing. That's 10 gallons change if you are doing it weekly with maybe once a month doing a 20-25 gallon change. Otherwise if you do it every other week then probably at least 20 gallons.

I'm not claiming to be an expert. Just stating what I do.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

At a minimum, you'd like your water change to reduce nitrates low enough that they aren't any higher after this weeks water change than after last week's. This keeps them from creeping higher and higher until the pH crashes and everything dies. The more you feed, the bigger your fish, the more water you need to change to 'break even'. "Extra or over" water changes don't hurt.


----------

